

Ask HN: Good Drupal resources? - ramidarigaz

I just picked up a small job rewriting a website that uses Drupal. I know nothing about Drupal. I told the guy who wanted to hire me that I know nothing about Drupal, and he said "That's ok, you're a fast learner." Also, he wants it done within a month or so.<p>I'm currently reading Drupal.org cover to cover, but can anyone recommend some good Drupal resources?
======
1331
Smashing Magazine has an article with links to many resources:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/24/drupal-
developers...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/24/drupal-developers-
toolbox/)

